# Can you use Novorapid brand on a pump



## hyper-Suze (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

I've not been active on the site since mid Jan and I've had a letter from my pump consultant with a list of new medication I'll be on when I go live in a few weeks. 

Firstly, I used to be on Humalog but came off it after it was affecting my mood and caused a mild depression. The insulin vial he has asked me to order is Humalog. Is it possible for Novorapid to be used instead or would that mean an alternative pump?

Secondly, I can't see the cannulas on the list to order. He has only listed my new test strips, vial of insulin and my back up insulin(again Humalog, can this not be my current pens?), it just feels like I am missing half of my meds??????????


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Suze. As far as I'm aware the novo and humalog are completely interchangeable.

No idea on the cannulas but from what I know, they would be needed. He doesn't sound like he fills you with confidence.

If it were me, I think I'd see if there's a DSN I could have a word with and get her to sort things.

Rob


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes you can use Novorapid with a pump..

There is one older insulin that can crystallise but I can't remember off hand which that one is though..

Humalog is often used in pumps purely because it's used a lot with MDI

As for you cannula's, cartridges for your pump etc, these don't go on your prescription but you will either order them via your diabetic clinic or your clinic will set up an account with your pump company to order directly off them..


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2012)

I pump Novorapid, you can use any fast acting, the pump doesn't discriminate, but of course some insulins may have a different duration, that will be covered in the programming when you get it.

Yes - all your 'pump consumables' come direct from the pump company to your door!

You then ring up for whatever items you actually need, whenever you need it.  So

Cannulas
Tubing
Reservoirs
Batteries

also Meter batteries (as the Roche Combo has a matching meter that does all the calculations for boluses and is also the remote control for the pump)

My pump there is a 'service pack' which includes the thing that holds the battery in the pump, which screws in by hand and is then tightened with a daft little plastic shaped screwdriver (included in the pack), and you need that to get the old one out.  a 1p coin probably fits though.  Also contains a new screw on bit that holds the reservoir in the pump.

Pump Skins
Thingy to dangle if off your bra
Belt thingy to hold it round your waist under a frock or a long top
Lanyards 

I get a copy of the invoice addressed to my PCT in every package .....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 25, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've not been active on the site since mid Jan and I've had a letter from my pump consultant with a list of new medication I'll be on when I go live in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



Hi Susie, 
Just drop consultant or dsn a line and say allergic to humalog. So you use Novo.
Yes you can use any short acting insulin except Actrapid as this precipitates in the the tubing.

The reason your Consultant hasn't told you to order cannulas on your new prescription list is because they are not delt with by the GP you order them from your pump company.
Yes your back up pens will be fine make sure they stay in date. 
Happy Pumping


----------



## RuthieG (Feb 25, 2012)

*Pump info*

Hi Suze

I have had a pump (medtronic) for a few weeks and am on Novarapid. The Cannula's and reservoir things are all supplied with the pump rather than through a prescription to your GP. At the moment I have about a 3 month supply whihc was sent direct to my house but the DSN said I ill get a years supply of these. All you need from your GP is what you already listed - test strips etc and insulin

Good luck when yo go live - for me so far so good so I hope it is the same for you


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2012)

Blimey - I think I'd need to rent a flipping warehouse for a years supply!


----------



## RuthieG (Feb 25, 2012)

*Supply*

I know that's what I thought! Three months takes up enough room


----------



## hyper-Suze (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks all for confirming about the Novorapid, I will ask the question as I do prefer Novo and would dread the Humalog.

Thanks also about the consumables, things are crystal clear...although I doubt they will in a fw weeks when I go live!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2012)

Suze, is your new Avatar 'You know who?'


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck with going live !   Lots to think about at first but after a week or so ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 26, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks all for confirming about the Novorapid, I will ask the question as I do prefer Novo and would dread the Humalog.
> 
> Thanks also about the consumables, things are crystal clear...although I doubt they will in a fw weeks when I go live!!



Hi Suze

For my last years of MDI I was on Humalog, but my clinic changed me (back) to NovoRapid when I started on a pump. My DSN said (and a quick Google backed up) that Humalog has a bit of a reputation for crystallising in pump tubing causing blockages. I know some here use Humalog with no probs, but you could always say you were worried about this if you needed another reason 

Good luck with th start. Hope the first few weeks go OK, try to stay calm while things ebb and flow at the start.


----------



## Monica (Feb 26, 2012)

Just to let you know, Carol pumps with Novorapid too.
And as already said, you have to order the consumables from the company. I used to have a standing order, but cancelled it, because I never knew when the next delivery would be. Now I just order again when down to the last box of cannulas


----------



## hyper-Suze (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I spoke to my DSN about changing it, I didn't want to 'rock the boat' and have my pump date pushed back but she managed to speak with consultant who has no probs with me using Novo so I'm glad I asked now!!!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 1, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Thanks everyone, I spoke to my DSN about changing it, I didn't want to 'rock the boat' and have my pump date pushed back but she managed to speak with consultant who has no probs with me using Novo so I'm glad I asked now!!!



I'm sure you will be fine on novo rapid, I was on humalog on MDI and now on NR with my pump and have noticed no difference in absorbtion rates.
Good luck!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 8, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Suze, is your new Avatar 'You know who?'



Hi Jenny, 

So sorry, I must have missed your reply! Yep, pic/avatar is indeed me and my Daddy-kins! We were on a 3 week family cruise to africa, over the xmas and new year in 2006/07. It will be such a special holiday that I'll never forget with so many special memories and laughs with the big goon!

===================================
ARGHHH A week today and I'll be doing my 2 day educational course on my new pump! I had to choose my colour for medtronic yesterday! 
Bubblegum pink - noooooo
Blue - too bright
Purple - too clashy
Black v clear - Black looks discreet but chose the clear/silver as it wouldn't show through if I wore it under white clothing!

How silly do I sound for my decision making rational!!!


----------

